# To all the call makers



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Hellbilly1373 said:


> I was watching some squirrel hunting videos on YouTube and this guy was useing whats called a squirrel cutter call. All of the calls available for hunting the bushy tail are distress calls meant to be used as a locator call, but the cutter simulates the feeding sounds. After a lot of time trying to find one it seems that they arent made anymore. The design is quite simple, as you can tell from the one I made frome a piece of threaded rod and a slice of oak branch and a heavy guitar pick, the thing works great and I will never go out squirrel hunting without one ever again. After fireing a shot and dropping one , the others will hide. After a few minutes of silence this call lets em know that all is well and there is something to eat and they show themselves. The reason I post this is that with all the talented call makers on this site, I know you guys could come up with something far better than a screw in a stick. I don't have the necessary tools to make what I'm thinking, but I think an all hardwood call , thats hollow and maybe has a flarred barrel with a ridged hollow tube would make a much more realistic sound. After all, its teeth on a woody nut that makes the sound, not plastic on metal. Just something I thought I would bring up to you guys. And if anyone does want to make one , I would be more than happy to field test it!


I was watching some squirrel hunting videos on YouTube and this guy was useing whats called a squirrel cutter call. All of the calls available for hunting the bushy tail are distress calls meant to be used as a locator call, but the cutter simulates the feeding sounds. After a lot of time trying to find one it seems that they arent made anymore. The design is quite simple, as you can tell from the one I made frome a piece of threaded rod and a slice of oak branch and a heavy guitar pick, the thing works great and I will never go out squirrel hunting without one ever again. After fireing a shot and dropping one , the others will hide. After a few minutes of silence this call lets em know that all is well and there is something to eat and they show themselves. The reason I post this is that with all the talented call makers on this site, I know you guys cold come up with something far better than a screw in a stick. I don't have the necessary tools to make what I'm thinking, but I think an all hardwood call , thats hollow and maybe has a flarred barrel with a ridged hollow tube would make a much more realistic sound. After all, its teeth on a woody nut that makes the sound, not plastic on metal. Just something I thought I would bring up to you guys. And if anyone does want to make one , I would be more than happy to field test it!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It seems easy enough but, I can probably complicate it a little.







Do you have links to the videos of it being used?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I use the old and tried method of rubbing two nickles together. But with my new job I might have to change that to pennies


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> It seems easy enough but, I can probably complicate it a little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont have a computer, just my phone and either cant or havnt figured out how to post links. But if you do a search for " squirrel cutter call" you'll find a how to video on how to make one with a spent shotgun shell, and I believe the next video is by the father of the guy in the how to video, useing it to hunt.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> I use the old and tried method of rubbing two nickles together. But with my new job I might have to change that to pennies


Ive heard of that method, but I'm afraid I might drop one and lose half my pay.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Here is a video:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am interested in making one, I may try a couple different ideas though.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That was interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cool idea. Look forward to what the other guys come up with.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Hellbilly, I'm thinking you did a great job on that one.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Weasel said:


> Hellbilly, I'm thinking you did a great job on that one.


Thank you. Not much to it as you can see. I dont have much for woodworking tools, but It works so thats really all that matters.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Hellbilly1373 said:


> Thank you. Not much to it as you can see. I dont have much for woodworking tools, but It works so thats really all that matters.


Function and sound are what counts...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Weasel said:


> Hellbilly, I'm thinking you did a great job on that one.


I agree


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Hellbilly I got some *Black Walnut wood to use up and this would be a good start.*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

BD I am not sure how quick you are planing on getting to make that call. You should give that walnut some time to dry before you use it though. You can pick up a cheap moisture meter to help keep tract of its progress. Harbor Freight has them for about $12. You want it to be down to 6% or less


----------

